# Yorkshire meet



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Any meets going on around Yorkshire? Anyone up for one.


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Id be up for this too.. I'm in Sheffield, close to the peaks


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

I'm in Sheffield too so would be up for it


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

I went for a drive out just touching the peaks (about 20mins from Eccy Road in Sheffield) and stumbled across this area...

Hope Valley, A6187, Sheffield, S32 1DA (owler tor on google maps)

There's a viewing/picnic spot next to some random rocks etc.. I think a nice location for a small meet one evening?

I finish work at 8 everyday and the car park is then free/empty

Thoughts?

Can also tie in with these guys here...

who are considering a cruise through the peaks >>

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=869177&start=180


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

Sounds perfect mate! Very romantic :lol:


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Anything for my tiTTie haha! Im going to see if the meet here> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1296945

are up for cruising through to meet us.. all the TTs on the hill tops will be romantic for me hahaa


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

Make it happen mate! I have faith in you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ross2209 said:


> S32 1DA (owler tor on google maps)


Know it well. We went past it on one my Plague Cruise last year

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1060161&hilit=plague+cruise

We stopped for a photo shoot on 'The Dale' and for lunch at The Miners' Arms in Eyam 
My 18th September cruise*** could very well be a "Plague Cruise revival" so we could perhaps have a joint event  
*See my meet schedule


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

ross2209 said:


> I went for a drive out just touching the peaks (about 20mins from Eccy Road in Sheffield) and stumbled across this area...
> 
> Hope Valley, A6187, Sheffield, S32 1DA (owler tor on google maps)
> 
> ...


Am in Huddersfield but Hope Valley is certainly within distance. Only bought my TT last week so would be good to meet up with other owners.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

get a date set then and we can meet up?


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm up for it too. Be good to get see something in July and try and get some decent weather.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

altruistic1964 said:


> get some decent weather.


I'm in favour of some decent weather [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

It's bound to rain just as we start the meet!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
That's the fun of it. I always have a brolly in my car :wink:


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

thats far too much forward thinking for me!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps we should also have mask and snorkel in the car with the rain forcast over the next few days :roll:


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

How are we looking for the weekend 09/07-10/07

I fancy a blast in the peaks!

Let me know what we think


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The wekend of the GTI :?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1230274


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Of course how could I forget!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Any joy with taking this forward and getting something organised?

Another potential meet up point is Heatherdene Car Park which is opposite Ladybower Reservoir. Am in Huddersfield so not difficult to get over there. I know the MX5 owners club used to meet here.


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok folks, doesn't seem to be a lot of movement in organising a TT meet in Yorkshire/Derbyshire area so thought I'd do a bit of research.

When I was in the MX5 owners club (and what a cliquey bunch they were IMHO) we used to meet at the Heatherdene Car Park (off the A6013, Hope Valley S33 0BY).

There is a pub just under 5 miles' drive from Heatherdene Car Park called the Traveller's Rest (link http://www.travellers-rest.net/The_Trav ... /Home.html).

Food is served after 12.30pm and the car park looks spacious. What's anyone's preference for the day - Saturday or Sunday and what date would be best?

Message me if you are interested.

Thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

altruistic1964 said:


> There is a pub just under 5 miles' drive from Heatherdene Car Park called the Traveller's Rest (link http://www.travellers-rest.net/The_Trav ... /Home.html).


That's a really nice pub [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Please don't wait for me as I'll now have relatives over after the GTI until the 25th July.
That apart, Saturdays or Sundays are always good for me


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Further to my last post, how does Saturday 6 August sound? Meet up at the Car Park around 12.30pm and then a short drive to the pub.


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe me and my TTS could join the party. I'm ok with Sat 6-08


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

I'll see what the boss says I'm doing!


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

I can make either date


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Is anyone going to dub fiction next Sunday 17th July? Could arrange a meet and cruise through from Sheffield through the peaks?!

Info here:

https://m.facebook.com/events/171866158 ... null%22%7D


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

That looks pretty cool wish I hadn't been e-books for something else!


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just to say will see everyone tomorrow at Heatherdene Car Park around 1130am. Postcode I have is A6013, Hope Valley S33 0BY


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I won't be able to make it  
I'm helping a friend with a very bad lower back problem, who needs furniture moving as new windows are being put into the house.
Have a great time all


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

altruistic1964 said:


> Just to say will see everyone tomorrow at Heatherdene Car Park around 1130am. Postcode I have is A6013, Hope Valley S33 0BY


I of course meant 1230 and not 1130. Sorry folks.


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

OK folks. Rocked up today to Heatherdene Car Park and waited for 15 minutes and no one turned up, appreciate that people have busy lives but a message to say they wouldn't be attending would have been courtesy (big thanks to A3DFU for saying they wouldn't be attending) Not at all annoyed.... more disappointed. And to put into perspective my sister has been diagnosed with breast cancer so went to visit her in Leeds and bought her some flowers which was clearly a much better use of my time.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi David,

I'm sorry to hear about your sister  
I hope the doctors and oncologists will help her get over breast cancer. All the best for your sister; and for you of course as well!


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Dave,

We used to have a great Yorkshire crew about 3 years back, 'WhiTTe Rose Meet', meeting on the 3rd Thirsday of every month. It was well attended, had great runs out, always stoping for some good food and great banter to finish. We'd meet at Xscape in Castleford.

It appears everyone has moved on. I posted a while back now to see if there was any interest - sadly none.

They were some memorable times.


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

I didn't realise a date had been set, maybe we should organise another? ill turn up this time lol if I know the date.


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

Firstly can I apologise for not attending and not notifying/posting on here my unavailability? I was only ever a maybe but nevertheless it wouldn't have taken 2minutes to confirm either way do for that I am true my sorry.

Secondly I hope your sister is ok all my best wishes for her


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lets get a date posted then chaps, any ideas!?


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Harry ScroTTer said:


> Firstly can I apologise for not attending and not notifying/posting on here my unavailability? I was only ever a maybe but nevertheless it wouldn't have taken 2minutes to confirm either way do for that I am true my sorry.
> 
> Secondly I hope your sister is ok all my best wishes for her


Hi there. Not a problem. No apology necessary. I enjoyed the drive over and was being pestered by a Mini Cooper until I floored it and left it eating my dust. Sister in for operation tomorrow and I an hopeful of positive outcome. Cheers.


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Atom1 said:


> Lets get a date posted then chaps, any ideas!?


I am up for a meet. Live in Huddersfield but willing to travel for an hour. Follow Leeds United but Sundays should be OK with me.


----------



## Brisandy2008 (Apr 17, 2016)

There's a meet this Sunday at Yorkshire for anyone interested. Rico Rally Sunday drivers event. I'll be there in my RS.


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gonna struggle to get there but for those that do, enjoy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be at AitP viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1117281


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi guys,

If you'd like to join us for a cruise please put your name down here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1357945


----------

